# Wyndham Shearwater, oh what a dump!



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, now that I've got your attention....

This is the opinion of some, according to a friend of ours who loves Shearwater.  He was surprised (I think) to hear people at an owners' meeting talking about what an awful place Shearwater is.  

This made me smile because I understand it a little bit, but it's mostly clean, has great lanais and the view to die for, so we don't mind the old sheets, bedspreads, curtains and the worn out furniture.  

I think anyone who thinks Shearwater is so bad should leave all of the exchanges to us!  :rofl: 

I also am terrified of the probability of a very large assessment to fix up Shearwater, although I think it needs only a few things, like some additional decor, maybe some paint; and better linens, curtains; and new living room furniture and carpet.  I like the bedroom furniture.  I would like a better mattress, but I sleep like a baby there, so not really necessary.


----------



## katsgarden (Sep 26, 2009)

We just returned from Kauai and had family there with us.  We stayed at HBR (for part of the week), and we had family in the Wyndham Ke' O Kai (spelling?) and also at the  Wyndham Bali Hai.  All 3 of these resorts were in terrible neglect. Now, you mention the Shearwater in need of upgrading. Although I know that HBR is not Wyndham, but, seems to me these management companies are not taking care of the properties.  If I were an owner, I would be very concerned.  We stayed at the Shearwater while it was under Pahio management and it was beautiful.  It's very sad to see these once beautiful resorts going downhill.  Where are all the maintenance fees going?  I own Worldmark, which is also managed by Wyndham and there certainly are maintenance issues there as well.


----------



## regatta333 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Wyndham Mgmt at Newport*

I've seen conditions deteriorate under Wyndham at Newport, RI as well.   Used to be a gold-crown resort with daily cleaning.  Well, the cleaning and services are now practically non-existent.  The board is stacked with Wyndham employees.  Several years ago, we finally got an opportunity to elect 2 owners to the board.  Wyndham mgmt pushed two of their owner candidates, who were elected and things have continued to deteriorate.

My calls to the resort manager and letters to the board have gone unanswered.  We have another election this year, and I have tried to run again, but don't hold out much hope.  In the meanwhile, the 2010 has increased by 6% overall as is accompanied by a letter stating that the board has concluded that contollable costs are well-managed and the increase is due to normal cost of living increases.

They neglect to show any yty comparisons, but I kept last year's budget information.  The mgmt fees have increased by 9%, accounting and data processing by 20% and Fairshare operations by 12%.  I feel completely powerless to get any answers or drive any meaningful change.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 26, 2009)

katsgarden: The same for Wyndham's property Mauna Loa on Big Island -- sparsely furnished, below average maintenance like air conditioning that needed replacement, etc.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wyndham would probably blame PAHIO for the neglect of the properties.  After all Wyn only had them for 3 years, as of July of 2006.  The properties were all neglected way back then.  

The new Bali Hai units are really fabulous, truly beautiful units.  As an exchanger, it would be good to know that, for requesting something newer.  

It's too bad Wyndham cannot see their way to improve the older properties.  The Bali Hai older units are horrible, awful, disgusting, in my opinion.  We had friends who used our unit, and they were so disappointed in it.  I felt so badly about it.   Wyndham needs to replace the sofas completely, or paint the rattan somehow.  It's stained horribly.  Replacing cushions isn't good enough.  The kitchen linoleum is torn, appliances are mis-matched in the units.  Horrible!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 26, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's too bad Wyndham cannot see their way to improve the older properties.  The Bali Hai older units are horrible, awful, disgusting, in my opinion.  We had friends who used our unit, and they were so disappointed in it.  I felt so badly about it.   Wyndham needs to replace the sofas completely, or paint the rattan somehow.  It's stained horribly.  Replacing cushions isn't good enough.  The kitchen linoleum is torn, appliances are mis-matched in the units.  Horrible!



That must depend on the particular unit.  We own a one-bedroom in the first phase (closest to the road).  We've stayed there once and rented it to my sister once; both units were perfectly fine and well-maintained.  Not plush but certainly not ratty, stained, mismatched, etc.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That must depend on the particular unit.  We own a one-bedroom in the first phase (closest to the road).  We've stayed there once and rented it to my sister once; both units were perfectly fine and well-maintained.  Not plush but certainly not ratty, stained, mismatched, etc.



Which building?  We just saw a unit in building 2 in April, a unit that looked like it had been through a hurricane.  They had the old white stove, the dishwasher was beaten up and half falling out of the cabinet, a stainless refrigerator, the tears in the linoleum.   The rattan furniture, the actual rattan part, was very dirty and stained, although the cushions were newer.  The carpets were also bad.  I wouldn't enjoy a stay there, and believe me, we own two units in phase 1, and I was unimpressed. 

Steve, I am not making this stuff up.  You can read the reviews on RCI.  The resort is SILVER CROWN and not Gold for good reasons.  Give exchangers a unit like we saw in April, and they aren't going to rave about it.  The one bedrooms may not be as worn, because maybe exchangers don't take those as often.  The 2 bedroom we saw was pitiful, but I can tell you that I would still stay there, if it was the ONLY thing left on the island when I needed it, but I would use the cheapest and lowest trader possible to get it.  That's pretty easy with Bali Hai.  

I hear really bad things about KEK, too.


----------



## drguy (Sep 26, 2009)

We've exchanged into Bali Hai twice.  A 2 bedroom both times.  Our unit was very nice.  Granite counter tops, clean and secure.  The staff is very helpful if anything is needed (burned out light bulb).  We liked it so much we bought a unit resale a few months ago, just waiting for them to process the transfer.
Guy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2009)

drguy said:


> We've exchanged into Bali Hai twice.  A 2 bedroom both times.  Our unit was very nice.  Granite counter tops, clean and secure.  The staff is very helpful if anything is needed (burned out light bulb).  We liked it so much we bought a unit resale a few months ago, just waiting for them to process the transfer.
> Guy



The old units are OLD, and if you bought anything in buildings 1-4, and I think unit 8 is also older, but I cannot remember which are the oldest, it's very likely you will always stay in those older units.  As an owner myself, I know that we were only offered units in the older builidngs and were told we own there, and that the newer units were specifically for Wyndham owners.  

I am glad to hear that exchangers sometimes get nice units, but it is the owners who are relegated to the old units, where they "belong."  The granite counters are in the new units, where some exchangers (apparently) and Wyndham points owners are assigned.  I think the granite countertops are only in the presidentials, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## drguy (Sep 26, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge, we were not in a presidential unit.
Guy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2009)

drguy said:


> To the best of my knowledge, we were not in a presidential unit.
> Guy



But the unit was newer, I am sure, because the older units have formica counters, not granite.  This is a resort we have been many times, and so far, only when we used Wyndham points did we get a unit with granite, but we did get a 2 bedroom presidential. 

I expect to get a huge assessment bill for both Shearwater and Bali Hai, but as long as they aren't ridiculous ($2K or so), I won't cry one little bit about it, as long as the older units look like the new ones, when all is said and done.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 26, 2009)

regatta333 said:


> I've seen conditions deteriorate under Wyndham at Newport, RI as well.   Used to be a gold-crown resort with daily cleaning.  Well, the cleaning and services are now practically non-existent.  The board is stacked with Wyndham employees.  Several years ago, we finally got an opportunity to elect 2 owners to the board.  Wyndham mgmt pushed two of their owner candidates, who were elected and things have continued to deteriorate.
> 
> My calls to the resort manager and letters to the board have gone unanswered.  We have another election this year, and I have tried to run again, but don't hold out much hope.  In the meanwhile, the 2010 has increased by 6% overall as is accompanied by a letter stating that the board has concluded that contollable costs are well-managed and the increase is due to normal cost of living increases.
> 
> They neglect to show any yty comparisons, but I kept last year's budget information.  The mgmt fees have increased by 9%, accounting and data processing by 20% and Fairshare operations by 12%.  I feel completely powerless to get any answers or drive any meaningful change.



What a pity.  We had the pleasure of staying the LongWarf resort when it was still under Fairfield in October of 2003.  It was quite nice at that time.


----------



## luv_maui (Sep 29, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Okay, now that I've got your attention....
> 
> This is the opinion of some, according to a friend of ours who loves Shearwater.  He was surprised (I think) to hear people at an owners' meeting talking about what an awful place Shearwater is.
> 
> ...



When we were there a couple of years ago the view and lanai were wonderful.  We just preferred the Lahaina area in Maui better.  Maybe familiarity and our comfort zone has much to do with it.  I would agree that the interiors need some refurbishing, but I just figure that refurbishing is all done in due time - not sure of the schedule at SHearwater.  Our Eagle Crest week a year before its refurbish really needed the refurbish.  After the refurbish it was great.  I would hope all timeshares budget for refurbushing for every "X" years, but then again that is not true and that's why there are special assessments.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll add in that we stayed there 2 years ago (last unit (closest to the golf course), and we all thought it was phenominal.  I don't remember any issues with anything appearing to be worn.  It was the Kauai resort I would have tried to get for my trip next month, but I ended up getting an exchange at the Westin Princeville (couldn't pass that up!).

Does anyone know if they still do the potluck dinner on Tue/Wed night?  I wonder if I brought some food, if they'd mind if I crashed it?

Jeff


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 29, 2009)

JeffW said:


> I'll add in that we stayed there 2 years ago (last unit (closest to the golf course), and we all thought it was phenominal.  I don't remember any issues with anything appearing to be worn.  It was the Kauai resort I would have tried to get for my trip next month, but I ended up getting an exchange at the Westin Princeville (couldn't pass that up!).
> 
> Does anyone know if they still do the potluck dinner on Tue/Wed night?  I wonder if I brought some food, if they'd mind if I crashed it?
> 
> Jeff



Jeff, I don't think they would mind if you go.

We stayed there in July of 2006 the first time and had unit 110, in the new building where you were, and I didn't think it looked all that worn back then.  But now, after staying in the oldest building two consecutive years, I think it's time for an update.  The place just needs some decor!  And our sheets had holes this last time.  Seriously--holes!   The bedspreads have been over washed, as they are horribly faded.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope someone does their act together and move forward on refurbishing them.  I'm guessing it's a pretty popular resort, probably fill almost all the time, so it's not like rooms are empty 5-10 weeks a year, were you can justify stretching out major work.

One thing I'll definitely miss with the Shearwater vs the Westin is the spaciousness of the units.  Our Shearwater unit had a combined kitchen / dining room/ living room, that I think was probably larger than the first floor of my house.  The Westin Princeville by comparison are lockout units, with a more traditional (and smaller) master bedroom next-to LR/DR/kitchen next-to lockout portion.  I've read since the lanai's are separate, you can't even have 4 people eat out outside at the same time  

Jeff


----------



## massvacationer (Sep 30, 2009)

regatta333 said:


> I've seen conditions deteriorate under Wyndham at Newport, RI as well.   Used to be a gold-crown resort with daily cleaning.  Well, the cleaning and services are now practically non-existent.  The board is stacked with Wyndham employees.  Several years ago, we finally got an opportunity to elect 2 owners to the board.  Wyndham mgmt pushed two of their owner candidates, who were elected and things have continued to deteriorate.
> .



The latest issue of the Wyndham "Faces & Places" magazine says that the Wyndham Long Wharf is going to be totally renovated in phases over the next couple of years - granite countertops, new decor, etc


----------



## akp (Oct 1, 2009)

*Did Wyndham Shearwater recently get downgraded?*

I had thought it was Gold Crown, but it popped up this morning on RCI Points for next July and it shows as Silver Crown.

Anita


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 1, 2009)

akp said:


> I had thought it was Gold Crown, but it popped up this morning on RCI Points for next July and it shows as Silver Crown.
> 
> Anita



It's been Silver Crown for at least two years.  The units' interiors are looking pretty shabby, and I am sure they are getting hit with those comments at RCI.  It's definitely not on par with Gold Crown, and neither are the old units at Bali Hai.


----------

